# YM 1500 Stop Valve



## rickcee (Aug 11, 2010)

I purchased a ym1500 a few weeks ago and so far its been great. My question is all forums and manuals (bought a shop manual) I've read say my tractor should have a stop valve (the round knob). It does NOT have one! It does have the lever that adjusts the drop speed. Anyone know if the 1500 ever came without a stop valve?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Rick. Are you talking about a flow rate control, or an index stop for the raise lower lever?


----------



## Pudler (Oct 26, 2011)

I can check my manual for YM1500,my YM1500D has stop valve to hold 3pt lift position.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is a post from SSB showing a 1500 without the stop valve so I reackon maybe there were some without. http://www.ssbtractor.com/wwwboard/view_all.cgi?bd=yanmar&msg=22915


----------

